# Cellophane thread. Post them here!



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I've developped a bit of an obsession with cellophane bettas. They are so pretty and I wanted to see who here had a pretty cellophane to show here! 

Winchester


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have one, but I love cellophanes!


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure...but I think Shadowfax can count as a cellophane? :hmm:


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

This is PePe my beautiful cellophane last March









This is PePe now I swear......









Last May I found another cellophane Spectre







So far he only has a few spots


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw these are so pretty! Our pet stores never have cool fish like this!
And lovebug- I actually think Pepe looks cuter now- that dark blue is striking! 
It's funny how much white bettas transform.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if this guy marbled up dark like lovebug's Pepe, but for now he's celloish, lol








I still haven't decided on a name for him yet


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking at that color change...I wonder if shadowfax will change colors! Wow, hes gorgeous, lovebug!


----------



## Weeknd (Dec 23, 2011)

This is Marilyn.
Do you guys think she would fall under Cellophane?


----------



## KillerTofu (Dec 24, 2011)

Awww so pretty<3 all of them! I want a PePe!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

His name is Bubba J. :-? His fins only look black when they are together - otherwise they are transprent


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

(Off topic lol: Dear Princess Celestia, I didn't know you could scuba dive!)

Back on topic. I LOVE cello bettas!  They are always so lovely. Love when they have that touch of blue.. Some nice ones on AB lately as well!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that my Winchester is going to end up marbling. He has some darker spots on his tail... wonder what he'll look like in a couple of months.


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure if ****** Bulger counts...opinions? He's the guy in my avatar--I think there are some updated pics in an album.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a new girl I got just yesterday - eventually she'll move into my 20G sorority once I get it set up. I'm pretty sure she's cellophane. But I wonder if she'll color up a bit once she's been with me awhile and eating my NLS betta pellets for awhile 

Sorry about the photo quality  boo


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Phoebe my DT girl & Lacey my CT. Lacey is starting to get some dark spots and Phoebe has a couple spots already so I know she is going to marble. Ignore the huge belly on Lacey. She was naughty and ate the shrimps food.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

This is Marco.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Omg, PitGirl, your DT looks like she has lipstick on! xDD
It's adorable!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@ Olympia- She sure does. Thats why I had to have her .


----------



## bettalover635 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here is some pics of my lil guys. The first 2 are of Rosco. The light is not to good, but I have different pics of him in my album. The last fish is Kevin. He is actually my daughter's fish. We were very worried about him but I got him a bigger tank and a heater. He is doing much better!!


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Cellophane's Rock!, but you know my opinion is unbiased.....LOL

Thanks all PePe has a big head now...the dark blue color is actually his purple iridescence over the black coloring. He is from Petco


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Cellophanes are so pretty.  It makes me laugh--almost every time someone buys a pure white fish that eventually starts to marble, it's always a cellophane! They are little tricksters I swear!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Cellophanes are sooo pretty. That is the one type I don't have. Maybe later.


----------

